# What is the best foundation for acne prone skin?



## juxt123 (Aug 26, 2007)

what is the best foundation for acne prone skin?


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 26, 2007)

bare minerals.  i keep a set around for when my skin acts up and i want to give it a chance to breathe.  the only reason i don't wear it on the daily is bc i prefer fuller coverage.  but my skin starts to get unhappy with me if i wear too much heavy foundation so i work bare minerals into the rotation every now and then.  hope that helps.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 26, 2007)

My skin tends to get acne prone too sometimes, and I enjoy using Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Foundation. It's more of a sheer coverage, but seems to provide a better coverage than Bare Minerals IMO.


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

wen i used 2 suffer from acne my dermatologist reccomended a tinted mouisteriser, its lighter than foundation. hope this helps


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks guys!  how is studio fix or any other mac foundations with oily skin/?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 27, 2007)

i have acne prone skin and bare minerals has been my best bet so far.

I tried MAC foundation when i got my makeup done there and ohhh man it broke me out SO bad and it felt so greasy and oily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It may work for you but it was bad on me lol


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i have acne prone skin and bare minerals has been my best bet so far.

I tried MAC foundation when i got my makeup done there and ohhh man it broke me out SO bad and it felt so greasy and oily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It may work for you but it was bad on me lol_

 
does B.M cover like marks but ive always thought liquid foundation is better then powder?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_thanks guys!  how is studio fix or any other mac foundations with oily skin/?_

 
studio fix will most definetly break out acne prone skin!


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm very acne prone and I've had no issues using studio fix or studio fix fluid spf15. In the past, I've also liked Clinique clarifying foundation. Everyone's skin reacts differently, personally, Bare Escentuals broke me out and clogged my pores =(


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_studio fix will most definetly break out acne prone skin!_

 
oo thankss  where on l.i. do you live


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 28, 2007)

When I had acne breakouts, I used oil-free Maybelline foundation.  I would still use it, but they don't make the lightest color for me in the oil-free.  GRRRR.  I am one shade lighter than the one they have now.  They changed the colors.  When they make my shade, I will gladly use it again.  Also, I used the oil-free one in Lancome; but once again, they got rid of my shade. ((fighting angry))

Fortunately, I have combination skin now.  I use a variety of brands now.  Loreal is one of them.  I still use oil-free.  I never use anything with oil in it.


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 28, 2007)

Definitely anything that's hypoallergenic and oil-free


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 28, 2007)

i have acne-prone skin. i was using studio fix fluid and my skin did NOT like this. i switched to bare minerals and it has improved my skin quite a bit!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Aug 29, 2007)

When I had bad breakouts just a short while ago, I turned to Natural FX by Cover FX... Never had a problem with it and it offers pretty good coverage. You can really build it up to cover spots, otherwise a little goes a long way.  Now I use it primarily as a spot concealer, still doesn't aggrevate my skin.  It also has some SPF =)


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 29, 2007)

Studio Fix and Bare Minerals both broke me out.  Plus the minerals made my skin itchy and did not give enough coverage.

I'm really like MUFE Face & Body right now.  I'm going to try Armani Matte Silk next.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2007)

i have really oily acne prone skin and ive been using bare minerals for a week and my skin looks so much better


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 7, 2009)

Mac breaks me out...Studio Fix Fluid, Studio Fix

I have very very sensitive skin.  I use MUFE HD, MUFE Face and Body, MUFE compact, Prescriptives Virtual Matte pressed and liquid


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2009)

maybelline foundations seem to be good for my skin! every time i try another brand i always break out in a big way. then i go back to maybelline and i'm fine again. i used to love wonder finish which is now dc'd however the dream satin liquid which has just come out is also very good. good coverage but doesn't feel heavy


----------



## chiara (Jun 8, 2009)

You should try a tinted moisturizer, it's less heavy on the skin. Whatever you decide to buy, ask for a sample first so you can try it for a few days. We all react differently to foundations so what is great for someone else with acne prone skin might not be the right product for you.


----------



## xcandystarx (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the coverage like with BM?  coz i have a few marks from previous breakouts so i need foundation with good coverage


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_thanks guys!  how is studio fix or any other mac foundations with oily skin/?_

 
I have oily and also acne prone skin at the moment (stupid new baby pill, want my old one back!) and Studio Fix Fluid works great with it! My fave!


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcandystarx* 

 
_What's the coverage like with BM? coz i have a few marks from previous breakouts so i need foundation with good coverage_

 
I had high hopes for BM but it didn't live up to its expectations. everyone seems to love BM but on me it looked very powdery and had NO coverage at all. i have acne though and it didn't do a good job in concealing it even a little. and it just made my face itch. i went back to liquid foundation. dior nude looks VERY nice and has really good coverage!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

In my opinion, MUFE F&B or MUFE HD. I've listened to so many reviews on this, and hardly anyone has told me that they experienced issues with skin or breakouts while using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unlike Studio Fix or some other foundations, where every second review is a diss


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Definitely BareMinerals. Erases imperfections but wont clog your pores. It is almost like you aren't wearing anything! If you use a liquid foundation, I always recommend Lancome because it is so light. Hope this helps!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 9, 2009)

I breakout like crazy before my period. My dermatologist recommended me to try Toleriane Corrective Fluid Foundation La Posay-Roche. I've been using it for a month now and loving it! It has really good coverage and is with SPF 20. I like matte finished foundation, so this one is perfect for me.


----------



## joanbrent (Jun 9, 2009)

Definitely mineral makeup, but it doesn't have to be Bare Minerals. A container of mineral makeup lasts a long time so you don't have to buy as much. Try Sheer Minerals, they're less expensive than Bare Minerals but good quality. And Rimmel Lasting Finish Liquid - this is one of the top drugstore foundations. This foundation works on most skin types. Using a shopping assistant will be a good idea to find out good products that may come close to giving the advice a good friend can offer.


----------

